# Cant find my cmos battery to restard my bios



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

So i was trying to overclock by pc and it wouldn't start so i read up on it and people said that removing the cmos battery or the switch and then restarting your pc (without power) would fix it, when i tried i just couldn't find the battery.

if anyone could take a look i would really appreciate it :whistling: 

ps: An apoligy for my bad grammar is in place, English is not my mother-tongue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What are the PC Specs?
If Pre-Built, what is the Brand & Model Number
If Custom Built, what is the Brand & Model of Motherboard? the CPU-RAM? the Graphics card?

I don't see one, but it could be under the video cards . . They are typically about the size and shape of a quarter


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> What are the PC Specs?
> If Pre-Built, what is the Brand & Model Number
> ...


its 3 years since i ordered this pc but if i remember right it was custom built by a norwegian webpage named Komplett.no I'm trying to get all the specs since, but it may take a day or two since the model has been taken of the website. could you show me where you think it could be hidden, I'm really scared of maybe breaking anything inside the pc, I'm a complete pc newbie.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi use the free version of this https://www.piriform.com/speccy Then do this https://www.piriform.com/docs/speccy/using-speccy/publishing-a-speccy-profile-to-the-web


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi use the free version of this https://www.piriform.com/speccy Then do this https://www.piriform.com/docs/speccy/using-speccy/publishing-a-speccy-profile-to-the-web


well the problem is that i can't get past this menu


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

OK in your pic 1 there is a number on the motherboard M5xxx can you post the full number


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a MSI Z77a-G43 board, you can get the manual here> MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

There is a CMOS jumper block below the video cards, the red circle in the image.
Unplug the power cord from the wall, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, using a metallic object like a screwdriver touch(short) the 2 pins together for a few seconds, replug the power and see if it boots, if successful you'll need to reset the date and time.


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> It's a MSI Z77a-G43 board, you can get the manual here> MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more
> 
> There is a CMOS jumper block below the video cards, the red circle in the image.
> Unplug the power cord from the wall, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, using a metallic object like a screwdriver touch(short) the 2 pins together for a few seconds, replug the power and see if it boots, if successful you'll need to reset the date and time.
> ...


could you show me on the pitures i took where the jumpers are, I'm completely new at this and i would really appreciate the help :smile:


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

joeten said:


> OK in your pic 1 there is a number on the motherboard M5xxx can you post the full number


ms-7758


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wrench covered it and linked you to the manual which is what I would have done also.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get us a better picture of below the video card where the arrow is pointing in the image.


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> Get us a better picture of below the video card where the arrow is pointing in the image.
> 
> View attachment 207338


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

JBAT1 is labeled down in the lower corner.









You can also see the edge of the coin sell battery under the center of the video card, dumb place to put the battery on a performance board..................


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> JBAT1 is labeled down in the lower corner.
> View attachment 207354
> 
> 
> ...


so you put the jbati pins togheter then restart the pc while they are togheter?
metallic sticks are painted red


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you do not start the PC with the pins connected.



Wrench97 said:


> Unplug the power cord from the wall, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power, using a metallic object like a screwdriver touch(short) the 2 pins together for a few seconds, replug the power and see if it boots, if successful you'll need to reset the date and time.


The idea is to remove rom memory from the bios chip by removing all power to it, removing the battery is one way, shorting the pins is another is either case having the PC plugged in will only feed it power from the 5vsb section of the power supply.


----------



## Norwager (Nov 30, 2014)

Wrench97 said:


> No you do not start the PC with the pins connected.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to remove rom memory from the bios chip by removing all power to it, removing the battery is one way, shorting the pins is another is either case having the PC plugged in will only feed it power from the 5vsb section of the power supply.


Thank you!!!! you are a god among men, i really appreciate you sticking through til the end. it worked and i am not miserable anymore, again thank you!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, in the future take a O.C. up in steps, 4.6 is a tad overdoing it for that setup.


----------

